# Distance between swarm traps



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a couple that are .3 miles apart and caught swarms in both two days apart.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Put in the best location you have. Distance between swarm boxes is only limited by how many boxes you have. Don't worry about confusing the scouts or the swarm. 

I get a few each year where there is old equipment just stacked outside a barn that also has boxes in it. I have them lined down a fence row about every 50 yards apart, and catch in different ones each year.

Not sure what you mean by splitting a swarm. That is highly unlikely. Would not worry about that.

cchoganjr


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Cleo what swarm traps and bait are you useing??


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

gmcharlie said:


> Cleo what swarm traps and bait are you useing??


I use old 10 frame equipment exclusively. Old equipment that is ready to be thrown away. Entrance cut down to about 4 inch width, and 3/8 height. (That keeps out mice. I leave mine out all year.

I place mine primarily on blue plastic tubs that are about 2 1/2 ft. tall and 2 foot in diameter. I do that because I can get all I want, and mice can't climb up the sides of the plastic tubs. I do place a few in deer stands in the woods, and sometimes on just big rocks out in the woods or at the edges of fields. 

If box has holes, just nail a piece of wood over the hole on the outside. Doesn't matter what it looks like. 

I normally put two frames of old dark comb, and one frame of starter wax. The remainder is left open. I use the starter wax to discourage them from dropping a comb beyond the starter wax, if I don't check them often enough and they spend some time in the trap before I find them. After they move in, I fill the trap with a couple more drawn combs and the remainder starter wax and leave it for 10-12 days. Then remove the frames from the trap, place swarm in a nice, clean, box and move to one of my yards. Then set the catcher box back up again with two dark combs and one starter wax.

I use 4-5 drops of lemongrass oil, one drop on the landing board, one on the bottom board near the rear under the dark comb, and one drop on each top bar. I refresh the lemongrass oil in 30-45 days if they haven't caught anything. We often get late swarms, as late as August and September.

cchoganjr


----------

